# Why Verizon doesn't have the one X+



## Primevyl (Mar 24, 2012)

Not because of the 64 GB
Not because of the 1.7 quad core...

But because Verizon has something against me personally

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Or because they are holding out for the HTC DLX

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Primevyl (Mar 24, 2012)

Is that the DNA?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

